# A great big thanks to those who helped me spend <1K



## Harvie (Nov 11, 2011)

I wanted an origional Cycletruck or an origional Phantom to tinker around with and thanks to the help of those who wish to remain annoymous, I got BOTH for 875.00............ 

Sorry to those guys that started at 1K for piles of junk and it went up from there.  These types of purchases are still out there for fair prices just look and act quick. 

Both of mine missed the 2-3-4-5X flipper markups associated with the younger crowd buying/selling Schwinns now.

Here are my little piles of rubbish...eat ur hearts out (flippers)

a 49 all origional Red 3 spd Phanton with tons of nos spare parts with reciept from 62 year owner
Plus

an all origional with even the sign 56 CycleTruck from a starving college student, (ahh not really but sounds good....) that needed fast cash that looks as bad as I do but I can and have started repairing everything.

as I told you guys that helped, you ever need anything from 53 to early 70s Hemis, auto or marine just give me a call.....and its yours.....


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 11, 2011)

*good for you*

I saw that cycle truck and thought it was a good deal. It's cool it went to someone here.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 11, 2011)

Yea we all saw that Cycle truck - congrats! Hey those NOS parts for your Phantom appear to be reproduction pieces from 1995-ish. How does the Phantom look?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 11, 2011)

Way to go nice repro parts


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 11, 2011)

Vintage 1995 is a cool way to go!!!


----------



## Harvie (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the 49 in pieces waiting for UPS to come inspect for "the UPS STORE IN AUSTIN TX" where the metal parts rubbed together and scratched the paint, the new crome fenders the chainguard the rack the frame and lost several little parts. 

This is going to be interesting settling with those clowns. They just stuffed everything in a box and filled them up with packing bubbles not wraping the individual  pieces so they could rub metal to metal all the way.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 14, 2011)

That Cycletruck is sweet!!!!!  Post more pictures when you have a chance


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2011)

Harvie said:


> I have the 49 in pieces waiting for UPS to come inspect for "the UPS STORE IN AUSTIN TX" where the metal parts rubbed together and scratched the paint, the new crome fenders the chainguard the rack the frame and lost several little parts.
> 
> This is going to be interesting settling with those clowns. They just stuffed everything in a box and filled them up with packing bubbles not wraping the individual  pieces so they could rub metal to metal all the way.




That's really a drag!!! Very sorry to hear that. I'm pretty sure a lot of folks here know just how you feel. MAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grassyn96 (Nov 19, 2011)

*phantom front and rear lights*



Harvie said:


> I wanted an origional Cycletruck or an origional Phantom to tinker around with and thanks to the help of those who wish to remain annoymous, I got BOTH for 875.00............
> 
> Sorry to those guys that started at 1K for piles of junk and it went up from there.  These types of purchases are still out there for fair prices just look and act quick.
> 
> ...



 harvie' got my original phantom. Are you interested in selling your front and rear lights? Thanks john


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 19, 2011)

you can forget anything from UPS. move on. they will f u c ... you i promise. you could box those peices in oak cases, and they will deny the claim. 
UPS insurance is a fraud.


----------



## Harvie (Nov 21, 2011)

cyclebuster said:


> you can forget anything from UPS. move on. they will f u c ... you i promise. you could box those peices in oak cases, and they will deny the claim.
> UPS insurance is a fraud.




This is very untrue, I will post results when the check for the damages in in my hand.


----------



## Harvie (Nov 21, 2011)

Grassyn96 said:


> harvie' got my original phantom. Are you interested in selling your front and rear lights? Thanks john




I never bought anything from you John and don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 21, 2011)

*Ups*

Crooks and lazy packers have ruined it for the honest collectors in this hobby.  I've shipped, and recieved  thousands of bikes and parts, never once filed a claim.  Usually the damage is minimal if any, and usually the fault of the shipper/packer.   Shady F&#$ks who lie for profit have turned UPS and FedEx AGAINST us as a bicycle collecting community.  I know people at UPS who told me essentially that rip-off collectors with bogus claims have made the insurance thing difficult at best to do with UPS or FedEX.  Opportunist scam artists who will lie about the value of an item and the damage ensued put an end to secure and cost effective shipping with the major carriers.   Sucks!   

My advice.   If you're going to ship a bike to ANYONE, I don't care who...or a part, or anything for that matter, pack it like you're shipping it to YOURSELF.  Like you would like to see the item packed.

The Phantom guy with the pile of REPOP Schwinn garbage he thinks is the greatest is only going to spin his wheels with a claim for scratched paint.  The shipper was lazy or an idiot and didn't give a damn when he boxed the bike up.  It's easy to pack a bike or a bike part with care.  But hey, that takes effort right?  And who could be bothered "CARING" these days?

Most shippers are complete jackasses when it comes to packing a bicycle for transit.

bottom line.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 22, 2011)

The fine print on the Fedex insurance form pretty much exempts claims on anything I might be shipping. Unless it is lost completely or run over by a truck, they don't have to pay.


----------



## Harvie (Nov 22, 2011)

*preparing an item for shipping*

" The shipper was lazy or an idiot and didn't give a damn when he boxed the bike up. " 

That is GOING TO BE the key to collecting any damage claims from UPS FedEx Roadway Conway USPS etc. ANY CARRIER....

To assure your future claims validity pay the carriers' affliate, a professional packaging service that can backup their packaging, or follow the carriers min packing/boxing requirements, foam, and then double box to pack it and they will never be able to deny the claim. 

I do and have done that and have never had a claim denied in over 47-8 years as the shipper. When shipping into myself, like in this case, I use their affliates to package and also have never had a claim denied.

This will claim be no different. They will pay to restore to origional condition or pay for any dimished value of the items, and refund the shipping charges. 

SOP 

and also big thanks Bob for the rechromed Whizzer fork spring for 30 bucks....


----------



## Harvie (Dec 2, 2011)

*UPS damages during shipping*

UPS approved and paid the damage claim and refunded the shipping charges, as they usualy do, if you follow the correct proceedures.

Now wipe the mud off your faces


----------



## Grassyn96 (Dec 3, 2011)

Harvie, what I meant was I found (bought) my phantom bike somewhere else and was asking you if you had any extra original parts from the 50s  to sell that's all. But I think the nos  taillight picture you posted is run of the production from 1995 and not the early ones. Still I think you got a good deal on all the stuff with the bike.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 3, 2011)

well heres the key to the whole ticket. bicycle shipping boxes are too thin, and ups will NOT pay, The pristine box containing a well packaged bike I shipped arived in a box crumpled on all 4 corners, and had 13 holes in it. My fault. I should have used a thicker box, one that can withstand being dropped and thrown and still protect the bike inside. Word for word from the claims rep.  My claim was denied. only reason you got paid is they packed it. I bet you ship the same stuff packed yourself in those same boxes you will get nothing. In fact I know it. There are thousands of denied claim complaints on the web. Go look you will find mine I bet. UPS Destroyed My Bike. 
search it.


----------



## Harvie (Dec 5, 2011)

cyclebuster said:


> well heres the key to the whole ticket. bicycle shipping boxes are too thin, and ups will NOT pay, The pristine box containing a well packaged bike I shipped arived in a box crumpled on all 4 corners, and had 13 holes in it. My fault. I should have used a thicker box, one that can withstand being dropped and thrown and still protect the bike inside. Word for word from the claims rep.  My claim was denied. only reason you got paid is they packed it. I bet you ship the same stuff packed yourself in those same boxes you will get nothing. In fact I know it. There are thousands of denied claim complaints on the web. Go look you will find mine I bet. UPS Destroyed My Bike.
> search it.




 From my previous post: follow the carriers min packing/boxing requirements, foam, and then double box to pack it and they will never be able to deny the claim. 

Whomever packed it did not take the proper care and pack it well enough to adhere to the min standards. Period end of story. 

I just did reship bike parts in the exact same boxes after double boxing, and foaming. Everything arrived just fine.

Tough lesson to learn when you lose because of lack of knoweledge.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is a tough thread to follow. I give up trying to figure it out.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah i wanna see you double box a bicycle. when your done your box will be oversize 3. Its fine if you wanna spend 200 dollars to ship i suppose. the same box carried a bicycle packed similar, with less material to protect it and went halfway around the world, undamaged. heres the key. the people that shipped the first bike.... Gave a poop. UPS dont. I ship basically for a living, and nothing you can do will prevent those knuckle draggers from destroying your stuff. I know a guy that bought a rare and expensive set of cylinders for a kawasaki H2. He was home when they arrived, and walked outside just in time to see his fresh rebuilt $1500 cylinder package fly out of the back door and drop 5 foot onto concrete. Driver denied throwing it. Claim was denied, poorly packed. 
You cannot defend UPS. Glad you had luck, your the only known person.


----------



## Harvie (Dec 6, 2011)

cyclebuster said:


> yeah i wanna see you double box a bicycle. when your done your box will be oversize 3. Its fine if you wanna spend 200 dollars to ship i suppose. the same box carried a bicycle packed similar, with less material to protect it and went halfway around the world, undamaged. heres the key. the people that shipped the first bike.... Gave a poop. UPS dont. I ship basically for a living, and nothing you can do will prevent those knuckle draggers from destroying your stuff. I know a guy that bought a rare and expensive set of cylinders for a kawasaki H2. He was home when they arrived, and walked outside just in time to see his fresh rebuilt $1500 cylinder package fly out of the back door and drop 5 foot onto concrete. Driver denied throwing it. Claim was denied, poorly packed.
> You cannot defend UPS. Glad you had luck, your the only known person.




I do not defend UPS, I stand by my packaging. If you do not know how to pack according to FCC regs, pay someone to do it. Then you will never have a claim denied.

In your example the guy that sent the cylinders is responsible for the damages. Your buddy should have not lost one red cent IF HE/She knew what and how to handle the parcel delivery.


----------



## Harvie (Dec 6, 2011)

AND

"I ship basically for a living, and

learn how to bullet proof your parcels then... 


nothing you can do will prevent those knuckle draggers from destroying your stuff."

That is so incorrect it is not worth replying to or about....


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree, when one knows everything, little is left to discuss. I could pick this apart in a million ways. but aside from there not being any pack and ship companies in the area, all us standard morons can do is pack things the best we can. ya know running a bicycle shop, you would think having unpacked a few hundred bikes, that packing one the same way would work. I guess not, and your superior intellect knew that all along.  We  all should expect that UPS will throw your boxes onto concrete, and not complain. 
I think the next bike I ship, I will build a custom aluminum  foam lined case for the frameset, and each wheel, and then an aluminum packing box with built in tie downs, and then blow in loose foam. This should easily make any bike arrive safely since they will have to use a forklift. 
I am sure most people would love to pay 6-800 to buiild this, and insure the 50 year old  bike they bought for $300 arrives in pristine condition. 
OR Maybe UPS could actually use some care and caution. You know so we dont have to pack everything to survive a nuclear blast. eyewitness accounts of dispicable handling practices abound. While the post office usually delivers the package in perfect shape, things shipped by UPS look like blind kids played catch on concrete with them. 
Oh and btw, many people that look down their noses to me find them broken.


----------



## Harvie (Dec 6, 2011)

*Learning how to package for different carriers, anyone can do it...*

"all us standard morons can do is pack things the best we can" 

Then come to the internet and cry the blues when damage claims are denied?  

LEARN HOW TO PACK ACCORING TO FCC REGULATIONS WITH THE REQUIRED PACKING MATERIALS. You will then never have a claim denied by any carrier for any reason.

You could also ask and be taught how to pack anything, but if "you" know UPS will damage something, (unlike their millions of other customers) REAL SIMPLE: use a different shipper.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 6, 2011)

Q:  What is the FCC?

A:  FCC stands for Federal Communications Commission. It is an agency of the U.S. Federal Government structured under Chapter I Telecommunication 47 Code of Federal Regulations (47 CFR). It is responsible for the management of the radio spectrum in the US. The FCC protects against “radio and broadcast pollution”, both by enforcing standards of broadcast decency, and by regulating electromagnetic noise sources.



Electrical and electronic products may interfere by producing radio spectrum noise. The fundamental laws of physics show that as electric current moves around inside an electrical product, the current will produce electromagnetic field waves that will travel through space. Those waves may thus eventually affect other electrical currents in other products, and cause unwanted interference.



am still looking for those packing rules


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2011)

This thread has it all, purchasing bikes, shipping, UPS shortcomings, FCC regulations and threats! So did Cyclebuster ship to Harvie? Just trying to keep up...


----------



## Harvie (Dec 6, 2011)

*TYPO FCC is incorrect I was thinking of the ICC and Fed Motor Carrier regs....*

Here ya go: how to package a parcel and ship thru UPS 
prob work for just about any carrier....these are MINS ....

:http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/re...guidelines.html#Guidelines+for+Good+Packaging

here are that PACKAGE requirments:

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/packaging/guidelines/how_to.html


Don't do these mins and they will not pay for DAMAGES real simple... 

NOW ALL DONE, YOU FIGURE IT OUT FROM HERE 

PS off to cash the UPS damage check....


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 8, 2011)

My beef with UPS (and maybe Fedex is like this too, but have never had a damaged box/bike with FedEx) is that they would not deal with me- the buyer/receiver, and would only deal with the seller/shipper, who wanted nothing more to do with me once I'd paid him and he'd shipped the box. Box was packed fine, but UPS tore a hole in the end of it and a valuable part escaped. Try as I could, I could not get UPS to deal with me, even tho' I kept the box for inspection, and submitted a receipt for the replaced part- AS THEY TOLD ME TO DO. Once I did that they were like, Sorry, we have to deal with the shipper. And shipper wasn't returning their calls.
ERRRRRRR. No More UPS.

Darcie


----------



## Harvie (Dec 9, 2011)

You were not UPS's customer, the shipper was the one who paid for their service and was/is their customer.  

UPS has to settle any damage claims with their customers, then those people, have to settle with their customers.

Your beef is with the person who shipped a product to you (then hired UPS to deliver it) that did not arrive in the condition you purchased it.


----------



## snickle (Dec 9, 2011)

UPS does beat packages up, I know, I once worked there. I was a package beater upper, but we didnt just beat up certain packages, we beat any one that got in our way.

Picture this.. it's 3AM, the semi's back into the un-loading docks, our cold asses eagerly await that huge lifting door to open up and expose this trailer's ass end so we can unload the packages onto conveyor belts. So here we are with this "wall" of packages tightly packed 10 feet high and the manager right behind you saying "hurry up and unload this so the driver can leave!" You have no ladder, let alone time to grab a ladder, so what do you do? It's simple, pull the first box out that you see in the middle and the rest will tumble down upon either you, your partner, or the floor, making it easier for you to get the once 10 foot high package because now it's right at your feet.  Sure, the conveyor belts have hydraulic lifts, but your feet dont so you can only lift it as high as your arms can reach to put something on it. 

So you try to be a good worker and take care of these peoples precious packages, especially those marked "fragile". And once more here comes the whip cracking supervisor telling you that you're taking too long and to just "toss" the packages on the belt, so then you and your partner both toss one at the same time, they collide with eachother and both fall off of the conveyor belt, but you cannot stop to pick them up because that belt is rolling and there are more packages to toss on. Once you clear one row, you cautiously step down to retrieve the package that had fallen off earlier while accidentally stepping on it on your way off whatever it is you found to stand on. 

Don't even ask about the semi's with the opening floors! Yes indeed, you must get down on your knees to lift the packages out of their tomb till you finally have moved enough and made room for yourself to jump down in there and lift the packages above your shoulders to hand them to your partner who is not paying attention to you because he accidentally broke a box that may or may not have hazardous material which is now leaking onto the conveyor belt. 

Ahh.. UPS.. good riddance.


----------



## Harvie (Dec 9, 2011)

*The post above and its proud author*

This type of employee is exactly why companies do not like to hire US workers. They are not satisfied working for the agreed pay and their work is so poor they damage the companies goods or goods in process. 

This has led to our countrys current state of affairs, the worst in US history.

I am glad to see that the person above no longer has a job working for UPS. They should be ashamed to admit they performed at such a stellar level....but not this generation of US employees.

PS OWS needs more like you.:eek:


----------



## Dave K (Dec 9, 2011)

Harvie said:


> This type of employee is exactly why companies do not like to hire US workers. They are not satisfied working for the agreed pay and their work is so poor they damage the companies goods or goods in process.
> 
> This has led to our countrys current state of affairs, the worst in US history.
> 
> ...





Wow really over the top


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 9, 2011)

What a tool.

I have never had any problem shipping bikes. It is simple and common
sense.

P.s. Somebody here is a douche and argumentative,. We all know 
who it is.


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2011)

Who's argumentative? I'm still trying to figure out this tread.


----------



## snickle (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah harvie,  not only has this thread gone way off topic, you are now trying to turn it into a political thread. I guess the part I left out of my post was that the "Supervisor" who had been doing this for years - told us how to get the packages down faster. Had you not missed the whole point of the post, you would have realized that what I was getting at was that this was, and still is a common practice. You must also have taken out of context the "good riddance" part as to me being fired. Hell no, I Quit! 

Try doing things the right way, and they threaten to fire you for moving too slow! Who needs UPS anyway when harvie has a cycle truck.


----------



## Harvie (Dec 10, 2011)

*How many of you use a ZR1 Corvette as a work bench/table top?*

UPS does an excellent job or they would go out of business, plain, pure, basic economics.  Those who have a problem with their system do not follow the clearly written rules then cry when their stuff is damaged or lost.  

Those who boast about doing damages to work in progress review the history of the UAW for your future.

and hey lamo: I was taught that sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never harm me .... you see, only the PC crowd is scared of their shadows...

now, I got to run over and buy my rack.....

OK kids resume your blasting away....:eek:


----------

